# Rip Dolby 5.1 Audio/Song of a DVD Video file....



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont know if this would be of any interest but thought to share it with you all anyhow.

Ripping audio i.e MP3 or Wav is not that difficult, loads of applications available, but yes ripping the Dolby 5.1 Track sometimes can be tricky particularly with virtual Dub. And yes an audio music track on 5.1 Dolby does sound amazing. I use VirtualDub MOD for this purpose though it rips all formatts of audio tracks but here we will see how to rip a 5.1 Dolby track off a Vob(DVD Video) file.

Download Virtual Dub from below link .....(believe me Vdub is an AWSOME, Fantastic tool if you know how to play with it, it does a lot; A LOT more then what we are discuessing here)

*download.videohelp.com/download/VirtualDubMod_1_5_10_2_b2542.zip

STEP 1 : Run Vdub ofcourse....

STEP 2 : Open the video file VOB that contains the song to be ripped from the DVD loaded or ripped

*i2.tinypic.com/85mnl1h.jpg

STEP 3 : If the file has multiple audio streams, choose english (usually its the first one)

*i10.tinypic.com/8gfi1xc.jpg

File would be loaded

STEP 4 : Drag the slider bar at the bottom till the point from where you want your song/Audio to be ripped.

STEP 5 : Click on the mark in tab to select the initiall point (thats the second last tab at the bottom). Now drag the slider bar to the point where your audio/song is ending

STEP 6 : Click on the mark out tab to select the final point (thats the last tab)

*i10.tinypic.com/7y6epfn.jpg

STEP 7 : Click on Stream and then stream list........(This step is the Tricky one, which is difficult to figure out)

*i7.tinypic.com/6jp2jcl.jpg

STEP 8 : You would be shown the audio stream you selected at the begining. 
Right click on the audio stream and make sure that "Direct stream copy" is selected(Which already is......by default BTW)

*i8.tinypic.com/8fvoykh.jpg

STEP 9 : Hit the DEMUX button and you will be asked to save the destination file. Give the name and file will be saved. It took take less than 3-5 secs for a 5 minutes song to be ripped on a C2D @ 3.3Ghz.....just a benchmark...

*i16.tinypic.com/85f9rbt.jpg

FINISH you have the file in AC3 format with full 5.1 Digital Dolby Track.

VDub can also rip in wav/MP3. A similar tutorial is been uploaded in DOC format incase people need. Following is the link...

*rapidshare.com/files/68216635/THE_GUIDE.doc.html

Also the reasult file which I just ripped is there for you to listen. Its a small clip of a song from movie iRobot called "baby superstition". Great Dolby 5.1 effects you can test with the song.

*rs220l3.rapidshare.com/files/71812125/iRobot_Baby_superstition.ac3

Hope the tutorial is of some help to somebody........cheers...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

nice 1


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 24, 2007)

really nice work man...keep it up

However there are many alternatives for the job.....


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2007)

ArZuNeOs said:
			
		

> really nice work man...keep it up
> 
> However there are many alternatives for the job.....



yes there are, I know but believe me or may be google it, vDub is the best application when tasks like ripping, encoading, demuxing, filtering  and many many more are concerned.


----------



## New (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for your efforts..


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks....new


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks !

please do tell difference between virtual dub and virtual dub mod !


----------



## sam9s (Nov 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> thanks !
> 
> please do tell difference between virtual dub and virtual dub mod !



For a layman the difference is not much except maybe lots of files can now be open directly by loading inbuilt scripts. Support for HD content. And the one this tut is for.........MPEG-2 processing and support for various audio formats, such as AC3, OGG Vorbis and VBR MP3. 

Technically speaking few noticible difference are...

Matroska support (MKV)
Multiple audio stream support for all output formats
Improved AviSynth integration................

This tool is excellent for multiplexing AC3 audio into XviD or DivX movies.

Must be few others but right now, this is what I am aware off.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

nice tut, keep it up!


----------



## johnjjx (Nov 25, 2007)

for other audio conversion dbpoweramp is a good software.
allmost all format conversio of audio canbe done.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 25, 2007)

johnjjx said:
			
		

> for other audio conversion dbpoweramp is a good software.
> allmost all format conversio of audio canbe done.



Yes dbpoweramp is good. The best part is that is associated itself with the windows right click context menu, making emcoading on the fly. However vDub is used for altogether different purposes. Demuxing, Multiplexing, Adding filters, deinterlacing are some of the areas of expertise for vDub.

PS::vDub is also seems to be the best to join all media formats.......particularly MPEG2


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2007)

Guys another rocking feature of Vdub,........using vDub you can incorporate permanent subtitles in any movie. By permanent I mean is that they can be read in any DVD player, irrespective of weather the player can read the subtitle formats (.SUB or .SRT). Subtitles can be downloaded free through various online sites.........................Anyone interested.......???


----------

